# Fernandes serial numbers



## monkeychunki (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi, i've been looking at a fernandes elite JP from 2014. The serial number has FSG at the start which makes me believe it's either made in China or Korea however the JP in the name suggests it should be made in Japan.

Anyone have any knowledge around this?

thanks


----------



## Splenetic (Dec 18, 2016)

99.9% sure it's Fujigen. I have a Japanese Revolver and a LE-1 strat. They have fujigen written all over them from the hardware used, to the fretboard and the thin finish.


----------



## monkeychunki (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks, all the signs are that it's Japanese. It has a original flood, ebony fretboard etc however the colours is a one-off and the fsg at start of the serial has just made me question it. The seller doesn't know where it's made but apparently it's all original NOS


----------



## Splenetic (Dec 18, 2016)

Does it have Gotoh tuners? Both of mine came with Gotoh tuners, the Fernandes Floyd Rose in my Revolver is a Takeuchi version, but they may have changed that since the one you're talking about is 2014 and mine are older.

Looking around a bit, I'm seeing a guy on Seymour Duncan's forum mention that FSG serials should be from Korea, AND they have Gotoh tuners.... well shiiiit.

Mine start with numbers. Old serial scheme though....Friggin' Fernandes in particular is really schizo with their serials changing around all the time hahah.


----------



## monkeychunki (Dec 18, 2016)

Nah can't see any branding on the tuners...... yeah I read the same article on the Seymour Duncan site


----------



## kherman (Dec 23, 2016)

What model? Ravelle, Dragonfly,Monterey, other? 
Like with the Ravelle, the usual difference between a regular elite and a elite JP is both have the sustainer system, but the JP will have regular single ply binding and trap mop type inlays. Where as the regular elite will have the diamond inlay and all the gaudy abalone.

My Ravelle Deluxe is an '03, mic, and SN starts with FG.
The manufacturing moved to samick (MIK) and the SN started with FSG.

I would think the MIJ have "made in Japan" and then under it a SN starting with 00, 01, or 02? 
Could be silk screened or just a sticker.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 23, 2016)

I asked this in another thread about Fernandes guitars, but I don't think I got an answer...what is going on with Fernandes these days? Their site hasn't been updated since around 2013.


----------

